# Puppy won't leave crate



## behrytov (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all,

Another post about my little Rolo, 14 weeks old. As I mentioned before, she LOVES her crate and has no problem going into it. The issue comes with getting her out. We have trained her to come here and during the day, with the help of a piece of string cheese or her favorite toy, she will come out of her crate most of the time.

However, first thing in the morning she refuses to. In fact, when I try to take her out she backs up and becomes a limp noodle so it's very hard to pick her up. I can only get her out by eventually getting ahold of her and pulling her out. She will sit up when I come and then fall back asleep when I try to get her out without force. When I pull her out she stretches and immediately is ok with being outside. I usually have to carry her outside since she has had accidents on the way there. She has to potty so bad in morning yet she is fine holding it longer and staying in her crate!

Does anyone have any ideas of how we can train her to leave her crate when needed on her own? Somewhere else mentioned that she may just be too tired and opening the crate earlier and giving her a few minutes to get woken up, but that hasn't worked.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

could you consider one of the plastic crates hat has the ( long arm press latches) not sure what they called. it's like a quick release lever. but seems it would be easier to open the crate top off so you would not have to use other methods of taking the pup out a small hole.. Don't know why your pup isn't coming out of the crate. Am sure the dragging out of the crate isn't pleasant for either of yall. small solution for how to deal with the current situation while your working on what will help your pup.


----------

